# My Dogs Fur Is Changing Color



## Lozano (Feb 24, 2009)

I just wanted to know if anyone has an idea of why my dogs fur on the lower part of his legs are changing from being full jet black all his life to now a blondish light brown color, hes a wolf hybrid and has had a fully black coat all his life, he just turned a year old, if you want to see his pictures go on Dog Pictures forum and look for (Smokey "Wolf Hybrid"), if anyone has a clue about why this is happening to him plz let me know


----------



## El Fragil (Feb 5, 2009)

My cavalier's hair is changing as she gets older. It's not bad.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

My younger dog's undercoat gets rusty colored when it is old and needs to be removed. Lucky dog, it won't come out by itself - I get to pull/pluck/strip/pumice stone to get the stuff off him.

That is my dog. Don't go pulling out your dog's fur just because I need to. Maybe part the fur and look, is there new fur growing in dark?

Or perhaps his pattern is changing with age. I know GSD puppies start mostly black and get more tan as they mature. Beagles do the same.


----------



## snkeptz (Apr 11, 2011)

Lozano said:


> I just wanted to know if anyone has an idea of why my dogs fur on the lower part of his legs are changing from being full jet black all his life to now a blondish light brown color, hes a wolf hybrid and has had a fully black coat all his life, he just turned a year old, if you want to see his pictures go on Dog Pictures forum and look for (Smokey "Wolf Hybrid"), if anyone has a clue about why this is happening to him plz let me know


I am having the same problem with my 5+ year old GSD who is solid black. All of the sudden, parts of his lower legs are turning tan....almost like he is trying to be a black bicolor! I know both of his parents were solid black as was he up until recently. My other two black GSDs never did this. ??????


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Looks more like a akita/gsd mix


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

I know this may not apply, but my black dog lower legs are also turning a brown color and my groomer said it from licking and artritis is bothering the joints. At any rate licking can change the color in an area of your dog, so it seems to me? Oh I put my dog on dasuquin, it really helped.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

When we adopted my shelter dog, Lucy Mae, she had a very small amount of brown on the tips of her ears and her whole face mask was black. They estimated her to be about 11 months old when we adopted her. At about 4-5 years old, her face started changing colors to way more white than black around her eyes and muzzle. Also, the brown tips disappeared. She's been the same since then, though, and she's turning 10 years old this July. Anyway, when this started happening, I asked my vet about it. He said that it's common for dogs' fur to change when they reach adulthood. I thought maybe she was older than the shelter told us when we adopted her, but my vet said no, that he guessed she was the same age as they told us. She's a beautiful dog and I think she looks just as good as when she was younger. I laugh when I look at the pictures from then, she looks so different!


----------



## Dog101 (Jan 18, 2011)

My cat (yes I know CAT) Licks and sucks on her tail.It has turned gray from black.this type of discoloration is usually caused by chronically dry hair


----------

